# can i micro- wave



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

can i nuke small amounts of honey in the micro wave.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd post this on the honey forum. This forum is to talk about the Chat Room.

Yes you can if you don't have the jar sealed (this is to prevent pressure buildup and resultant explosion) and you don't have any metal (metal tends to spark and often burn up your microwave) and it's not in one of those crystal clear jars that melt easily and you don't get the honey too hot (watch it carefully). Anytime you heat honey it's not quite as aromatic and not quite as good, but if you do it gently enough you can keep it tasting nice.


----------

